# Các mẹ ơi cứu em với



## thao lê (18/3/21)

Các mẹ ơi cứu em với! Em đang tìm nhãn sữa nào giúp con tăng chiều cao hiệu quả, nên chọn Enfa grow a+, HiKid hay Kid Power ổn ạ? Mẹ nào đã từng dùng 3 nhãn sữa này chưa ạ? Tư vấn cho em với ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (18/3/21)

Hi Kid cũng được, nhưng rồi bé mình uống thì thấy Kid Power hợp hơn, vị thanh mát dễ uống


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Hi Kid cũng được, nhưng rồi bé mình uống thì thấy Kid Power hợp hơn, vị thanh mát dễ uống


Em cũng dùng Kid Power cho bé, 4 tháng là lên 6 cm rồi


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (18/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Em cũng dùng Kid Power cho bé, 4 tháng là lên 6 cm rồi


Vậy là ổn định đó, bé nhà mình uống 3 tháng tăng được 3cm,


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Vậy là ổn định đó, bé nhà mình uống 3 tháng tăng được 3cm,


Từ từ rồi tăng đều, không phải lo


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/3/21)

Kid Power đi mẹ ơi, sữa tốt mà giá ổn luôn


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (18/3/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Kid Power đi mẹ ơi, sữa tốt mà giá ổn luôn


Mình tìm trên siêu thị với cửa hàng sữa chưa thấy dòng này


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/3/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mình tìm trên siêu thị với cửa hàng sữa chưa thấy dòng này


Sữa mua trên fanpage á mom Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (18/3/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa mua trên fanpage á mom Kid Power Việt Nam


Vâng, vậy để mình tìm hiểu thử


----------



## trần thanh kiều (18/3/21)

Bé nhà mình thì thừa cân, giờ muốn bổ sung chiều cao thôi


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (18/3/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Bé nhà mình thì thừa cân, giờ muốn bổ sung chiều cao thôi


Mua Kid Power thì qá tuyệt luôn


----------



## trần thanh kiều (18/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Mua Kid Power thì qá tuyệt luôn


Sữa có bị ngọt quá không ?


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (18/3/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Sữa có bị ngọt quá không ?


Không đâu, sữa có vị thanh mát, ko ngọt gắt, vị gần giống sữa mẹ đó mom


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/3/21)

Chọn Kid Power ổn hơn, mình được biết sữa Kid Power là sữa số 1 về tăng chiều cao ở Hàn quốc đó


----------



## Diễm Lệ (18/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Chọn Kid Power ổn hơn, mình được biết sữa Kid Power là sữa số 1 về tăng chiều cao ở Hàn quốc đó


Vậy sữa có giá đắt không?


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/3/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Vậy sữa có giá đắt không?


Giá rất ok nha, không phả kiểu như ở Hàn đây, yêm tâm


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/3/21)

Bé nhà em 4 tuổi uống sữa này trộm vía cao hẳn ra tầm 5 6 cm luôn


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (18/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Bé nhà em 4 tuổi uống sữa này trộm vía cao hẳn ra tầm 5 6 cm luôn


Con mình 2 tuổi uống được chưa?


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/3/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Con mình 2 tuổi uống được chưa?


Uống vô tư luôn, dành cho bé từ 1t đến 10t mà


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Hóng các mẹ chọn sữa, em cũng đang hướng đến Kid Power cho con, vì sữa này không chỉ tăng chiều cao mà còn giúp bé tiêu hóa tốt


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (18/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Hóng các mẹ chọn sữa, em cũng đang hướng đến Kid Power cho con, vì sữa này không chỉ tăng chiều cao mà còn giúp bé tiêu hóa tốt


Mình cũng chọn Kid Power, sữa tốt lắm ý


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Mình cũng chọn Kid Power, sữa tốt lắm ý


Bé bị táo uống sữa này cũng không bị nữa, chị hàng xóm còn bảo em bé nahf tăng chiều cao đáng kể luôn


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Ngày trước dùng sữa Nhật thấy cũng ổn nhưng không tăng chìu cao mấy, từ ngày chuyển Kid Power, thấy tăng chiều cao đáng kể lắm


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Ngày trước dùng sữa Nhật thấy cũng ổn nhưng không tăng chìu cao mấy, từ ngày chuyển Kid Power, thấy tăng chiều cao đáng kể lắm


Mom ơi, sữa này mua ở đâu có, em qua concung không bán


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Mom ơi, sữa này mua ở đâu có, em qua concung không bán


Mình có thể tham khảo page của sữa này chị Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mình có thể tham khảo page của sữa này chị Kid Power Việt Nam


Vâng, em cảm ơn nhé, tìm hổm h luôn


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (19/3/21)

Kid Power vẫn hơn mom ạ, chị em bảo uống sữa này hợp hơn, phát triển hơn


----------



## Linh Đoàn (19/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Kid Power vẫn hơn mom ạ, chị em bảo uống sữa này hợp hơn, phát triển hơn


Em cũng thấy vậy, bé nhà em cao hơn khi uống Kid Power ấy ạ


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (19/3/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Em cũng thấy vậy, bé nhà em cao hơn khi uống Kid Power ấy ạ


Sữa mát, với lại dễ uống, bé cứ tu tu thôi


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (19/3/21)

Mình chọn Kid Power nhé mom, dòng này bé thích hơn, mỗi khi mà bé nahf em muốn uống sữa còn phải nhắc mình đây


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (19/3/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Mình chọn Kid Power nhé mom, dòng này bé thích hơn, mỗi khi mà bé nahf em muốn uống sữa còn phải nhắc mình đây


Sữa này sản xuất trong nước hả mẹ?


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (19/3/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này sản xuất trong nước hả mẹ?


Không mom ơi, sữa này của HÀn Quốc đó


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (19/3/21)

Mua Kid Power cho bé dùng được 2 tháng trộm vía bé đang cao lên rồi, mà cái thích là bé ngủ ngon ăn ngon hơn nha, chứ không có bị táo hay khó chịu khi ngủ


----------



## Trang Lê (19/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mua Kid Power cho bé dùng được 2 tháng trộm vía bé đang cao lên rồi, mà cái thích là bé ngủ ngon ăn ngon hơn nha, chứ không có bị táo hay khó chịu khi ngủ


Em xin địa chỉ mua sữa với chị?


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (19/3/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Em xin địa chỉ mua sữa với chị?


Em vào trang fanpage này mua nè, mau ở đây hàng chính hãng, rất yên tâm nhé https://www.facebook.com/kidpowervn/


----------



## Trang Lê (19/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Em vào trang fanpage này mua nè, mau ở đây hàng chính hãng, rất yên tâm nhé https://www.facebook.com/kidpowervn/


Vâng, em cảm ơn nha, nghe mn bảo sữa tốt là em tìm liền


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (19/3/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Vâng, em cảm ơn nha, nghe mn bảo sữa tốt là em tìm liền


Ừ, sữa nay chị chưa thấy bán phổ biến, tìm nguồn mua uy tín chỉ có chỗ chính hãng thôi


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (19/3/21)

Bé nhà em 5 tuổi mà hình như bị còi hơn mấy bé cùng tuổi, mẫu giáo lớn mà như mẫu giá onhor, ai cũng nói mà tội luôn mấy


----------



## Hà Thông (19/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Bé nhà em 5 tuổi mà hình như bị còi hơn mấy bé cùng tuổi, mẫu giáo lớn mà như mẫu giá onhor, ai cũng nói mà tội luôn mấy


Mua sữa thúc thôi mom, mua Kid Power này


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (19/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Mua sữa thúc thôi mom, mua Kid Power này


Hỗ trợ ăn uống ngon không mom, chứ bé em cũng kén ăn luôn


----------



## Hà Thông (19/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Hỗ trợ ăn uống ngon không mom, chứ bé em cũng kén ăn luôn


Khỏi lo, ngày trước bé nhà mình cũng kén, uongs lại này ăn ngon hẳn nha


----------



## nga Lê Thị (19/3/21)

Mẹ nào có địa chỉ mua sữa uy tín không ạ?


----------



## Ngọc Lê (19/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Mẹ nào có địa chỉ mua sữa uy tín không ạ?


Mom hỏi sữa gì?


----------



## nga Lê Thị (19/3/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Mom hỏi sữa gì?


em muốn mua sữa Kid Power này, mà tìm mấy chỗ chả có luôn


----------



## Ngọc Lê (19/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> em muốn mua sữa Kid Power này, mà tìm mấy chỗ chả có luôn


Trời, trang page của hãng mom lên đó là có à Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## nga Lê Thị (19/3/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Trời, trang page của hãng mom lên đó là có à Kid Power Việt Nam


Chính hãng phải không mẹ?


----------



## Ngọc Lê (19/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Chính hãng phải không mẹ?


Đúng vậy, mình mua cho con cũng ở trên đây


----------



## Kim Liên (19/3/21)

Hi Kid cũng được mà Kid Power cũng được mom ạ, theo cảm nhận thì mình thấy Kid Power mát hơn, với con hợp sữa hơn nhiều, bé cũng uống theo phía chủ động hơn, hỏi thì bé bảo sữa ngon


----------



## Hà Thy (19/3/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Hi Kid cũng được mà Kid Power cũng được mom ạ, theo cảm nhận thì mình thấy Kid Power mát hơn, với con hợp sữa hơn nhiều, bé cũng uống theo phía chủ động hơn, hỏi thì bé bảo sữa ngon


Còn tăng chiều cao ổn định nữa mom,


----------



## Kim Liên (19/3/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Còn tăng chiều cao ổn định nữa mom,


6 tháng mà tăng 7cm là ổn đúng không ?


----------



## Hà Thy (19/3/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> 6 tháng mà tăng 7cm là ổn đúng không ?


Quá ổn ạ, bé nhà em cũng tăng tầm đó, trộm vía ngon ơ, an tâm hẳn


----------

